# Whats the largest Spider in the world?



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

As the title says.......:2thumb:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

goliath birdeater(cant believe i got there first)


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

how big does that get? and is it tame or will it eat you alive like in the film arachnaphobia?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Questionable but with no definitive answer, some will say the T blondi, some say L parhabyana or the goliath pink foot (forget name off top head). Even in the wild some L P outsize T blondi and vice versa. Having said that the chicken spider from peru (great article in the BTS journal and online site) could rival them all.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ooooh look at this pic! 
http://www.arrivalofthefittest.com/slides/Part 7 q and a_files/slide1359_background.jpg

And this is a piccy of the biggest tarantula in the world!
http://blogs.chron.com/blog9/earthvs.jpg 

:lol2:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Ooooh look at this pic!
> http://www.arrivalofthefittest.com/slides/Part 7 q and a_files/slide1359_background.jpg
> 
> And this is a piccy of the biggest tarantula in the world!
> ...


very funny....
but seriously how big?


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

goliaths get to about 12" max
salmon pinks get 10" max


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

thats quite big!
Are they tame?


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Let's just say they have a no bull sh!t no nonsense attitude and if you give them reason they rip your face off. Well not literally but they are aggressive


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

nope, not at all mate


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

ok cheers. 
I was thinking of getting a spider in the future but not 100% yet as I'm a bit scared of house spiders let alone taranatulas!
Was considering something colourful though like a redknee of some sort, cobalt blue or orange baboon. Will need to do some more research first. I know there aggressive ones but there displays sound cool to watch at the same time!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I havn't had much interaction with mine and i hope it stays that way :lol2:

It's only a doot at the moment but i certainly wouldnt mess with it...when it took its first few crickets after a 4-5 week hunger strike (due to moult) it ran out and hit them so hard i swear i heard the crickets 'crunch'.

12" is nothing mind, just ask the misses :whistling2:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

red knees or chili roses are good starters, just got myself a red knee and white knee,there ace


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Cobalt blues are cool, i've never seen mine behave agressivly, she just spends all her time down her burrow. I only occasionally see her come out, usually she sits on top of her burrow door and just does nothing. Today she's been out a bit, but she ran back into her burrow when I walked near the tank though :sad:


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah i love the cobalt blue and orange baboon though! I'll see if I can overcome my fear one day and get one!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

*Araneus Diadematus get about 26inch.
*


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Agree with you daz, I've never once regretted having a rosie as my first tarantula. She got me used to how T's behave so I could progress onto more agressive ones. 
Red knees are pretty awsum, never kept one though :sad:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

mine is ace, just like a rock


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

snakelover said:


> *Araneus Diadematus get about 26inch.*


Just did a google...spids that look like this still creep me out even now :blush:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

*26inches is the average size for these, used to have a couple...*


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pics, Google doesn't have any decent pics


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ummmmm 26inch???? are you sure??
Araneus diadematus
it says on that sheet......
' The females can be very large, about 3/4" ' :whistling2:


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

i thought they look small on google:whistling2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

:lol2: yes the makes get 26inch + while females get to a rather large 3/4inch


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Liar :whip: :sad: I got really excited at the fact I might be able to find these monsters in my garden!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Apparently it's between
T.blondi
T.apophysis
L.parahybana
L.klugi.
The google search for the 26inch spiders are just normal garden spiders? Mum has a few living in her garden and if that's the size they grew to she wouldn't leave the house EVER!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::whistling2:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/science/images/spiderman3.jpg

Here's a picture of the peru chicken spider (thought to be poss pamphobetus species but not yet fully classified) Just look at the size of the spiderlings, not sure if they are juveniles that live in the female burrow but they are pretty big even for juvies.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I remember having a national geographic magazine when I was 8 or 9 yrs old and there was an article in there about these huge spiders. In the pictures, they had about 2ft legspans. They were really spindly spiders and lived in a cave in Mexico. :hmm:
I'll see if I can find it tomorow!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> i thought they look small on google:whistling2:


It's the webs that are 26" across. The spiders themselves are quite small.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Theraphosa apophysis has a larger legspan than Theraphosa blondi, but blondi is chunkier built. 
Lasiodora parahybana is next 
followed by klugi

No spider can be tamed


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I cant remeber who mentioned it, but the "spiders" local to caves with 2ft legspans will be _Whip Spiders (Chelicerata; amblypygi). _

These are a sister order to the whip scorpions and branch from the arachnida. They arent true spiders, but they can reach 2ft across easily in some of the larger malaysian species. The raptorial pedipalps they use to hunt things can also reach about 1ft long in the largest/longest species.










Above is a picture of _Euphrynichus_ _amanica_ from kenya.

In the spirit of the OP however, I think the largest ones have already been mentioned. There are some pretty huge true spiders however - some of the hunting spiders are huge.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I love them GRB.. recently lost my male Charon grayeri


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Fully grown .Blondi's are the heaviest aren't they?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> I love them GRB.. recently lost my male Charon grayeri


Wow, I didnt know you had any of these, I love them too. Shame about the Charon...

You should try to get a copy of Peter Weygoldts book on their biology, its pretty awesome. I'd love to get some in the future - I was intending to get some in January but ended up getting my 2 whipscorpions from VC instead...


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i was always told that its one of the giant orb weavers? including their legs their way loads bigger than a blondi arent they?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Jade01 said:


> i was always told that its one of the giant orb weavers? including their legs their way loads bigger than a blondi arent they?


No. 

A _blondi _can have 12"+ legspan...most orb weavers are lucky to be bigger than 2-3" in total bodylength...a few are quite big, but its the web that is huge, not the spider so much.


----------

